# *URGENT* Warners Show Bookings



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Apparently Warners web site crashed last week and they may have lost your bookings if you booked between Monday the 12th February and Friday 16th February for ANY of their shows then please e.mail [email protected] with all your details or you could try ringing Sally Collins on 01778 391123

Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

I have made this a sticky for you  

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta Rob  


Jac


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- just checked with Warners Group, our booking [vicdicdoc] & [thesnail] booking confirmed as ok by Sally Collins at Warners.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Jac

I have sent them a copy of my confirmation E mail they sent me for The Southern Show - I await a reply.

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

I have had a reply and my booking is safe.

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Checked and all ok waiting for tickets
Geo


----------

